# JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. März 2010)

Hallo 

Ich interessiere mich für diese Sitzkiepe *DIESE HIER* und wollte mal fragen ob die einer von euch hat.

Mich interessiert:
- ob die Kiepe sicher steht, bei diesen 4 Außenfüßen oder ob die nur am wackeln ist
- wie die sich tragen lässt bzw. ob beim Tragen das Podest stört
- Und ob das Teil auch was aushält also die Qualität

Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Hat sich erledigt, hab mir ne andere gekauft


----------



## Koalabaer (20. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, hab mir ne andere gekauft



Andere,welche sich ebenfalls für diese Kiepe interessieren,sind für Infos sicherlich dankbar.

Welche Kiepe ist es denn geworden?(war ja dann eine sehr schnelle Entscheidung).


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Es ist die Browning Ambition Sitzkiepe geworden, die ist aufjedenfall viel leichter, weil die von JVS wiegt stolze 12kg


----------



## Koalabaer (20. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Es ist die Browning Ambition Sitzkiepe geworden, die ist aufjedenfall viel leichter, weil die von JVS wiegt stolze 12kg



was hälst du denn von dieser: http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-KOMPLETT-SET...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen?hash=item19ba4a3885

weiß ja nicht was du für die Browning bezahlst...bei welcher Ausstattung?


----------



## flasha (20. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> was hälst du denn von dieser: http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-KOMPLETT-SET...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen?hash=item19ba4a3885
> 
> weiß ja nicht was du für die Browning bezahlst...bei welcher Ausstattung?



Der Shop ist Klasse. Habe da schon mehreres gekauft. Für den Preis Top Qualität.

Würd mich auch gern interessieren welche es nun geworden ist. Hast doch nicht 400 ocken für die Browning bezahlt oder?


----------



## Brassmann (20. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Gibt doch wohl verschiedene Jahresmodelle mit und ohne Anbauten/Plattformen und gedöns?

Ist als Frage gedacht  Habe selber keine Kiste da es bei uns an den Seen eh nicht von Nöten ist und Selbige selten eingesetzt werden KÖNNTE.


----------



## Koalabaer (20. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



flasha schrieb:


> Der Shop ist Klasse. Habe da schon mehreres gekauft. Für den Preis Top Qualität.
> 
> Würd mich auch gern interessieren welche es nun geworden ist. Hast doch nicht 400 ocken für die Browning bezahlt oder?





die Ambition gibbet auch für ca. 160Euro...du meinst sicher die Competition?

Die Ulli Dulli Kiepe ist auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert!

Koalabaer


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> die Ambition gibbet auch für ca. 160Euro...du meinst sicher die Competition?
> 
> Die Ulli Dulli Kiepe ist auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert!
> 
> Koalabaer




Alsoooo, ich habe mir eine Browning Ambition Sitzkiepe gekauft.
Die kostete überall so 160-170€, ich habe sie aber im Internet NEU für 129,99€ gefunden und habe dann zugeschlagen.
Das ist ohne Podest und sowas ...
http://angelgeraete-pelzer.de/product_info.php?info=p612_-AMBITION-SEAT-.html


----------



## Borg (21. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Die Ulli Dulli Kiepe ist auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert!



So unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein . Für mich sind die Ulli Dulli Kiepen der grösste Schrott, in den man sein Geld investieren kann! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Koalabaer (21. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



Borg schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein . Für mich sind die Ulli Dulli Kiepen der grösste Schrott, in den man sein Geld investieren kann!
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



Fairerweise solltest du vielleicht die Mängel aufzeigen #c

Zur Vorgeschichte:2009 zur Stippermesse habe ich die gängigsten Modelle ala...Colmic,Mosella,Rive etc.probegesessen.

Seit dem Frage ich mich...was macht die so besonders ;+ und vorallem,wie rechtfertigen sie diesen Preis?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer (21. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

sehr interessant auch, was mir schon des öfteren aufgefallen ist:

hier die Ulli Dulli: http://cgi.ebay.de/TOPSET-STATION-T...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen?hash=item1c106589ee

und dann eine Mosella: http://www.angler-bedarf.de/index.php?id=157

hier noch eine Jenzi: http://www.tradoria.de/p/jenzi-sitzkiepe-ground-contact-rolling-match-fahrbare-angelplattform-590100

ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Dunraven (21. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Da muss man sich nichts böses denken. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren eine X7 Competition gekauft. Als ich fragte wie es mit Ersatzteilen ist war die Antwort auch kein Problem, die von Daiwa passen. Als ich dann fragte warum die eine Carbonoptik hat und nicht die normalerweise vorhandene andere Optik, da war die Antwort dann Daiwa hatte da eine Sonderserie bestellt und da sind noch Überbestände vorhanden gewesen. Die hat die Fabrik mir dann eben ohne Aufpreis angeboten, daher die andere Optik.  Soviele Kiepen verkaufen die großen Firmen auch nicht das die Produktion komplett ausgelastet ist. Und wenn die Maschinen eh auf Sitzkiepen ausgelegt sind und dann ein no Name Typ ein paar hundert kauft, dann ist das ja ein nettes Nebengeschäft. Farbe eben ein wenig anders und das war.


----------



## Borg (22. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Fairerweise solltest du vielleicht die Mängel aufzeigen #c



Ja, mach ich doch gerne. Also ich selber hatte Gott sei Dank keine, aber habe das Elend bei zwei meiner Angelkollegen live miterlebt. Der erste hatte seine ca. 6 Monate, dann ist sie am Wasser zusammengebrochen (natürlich in meinem Beisein  ). Einfach so und mein Kollege ist mit 75 kg jetzt auch Schwergewicht. Es hat einfach die Beinhalterung an den Hinterbeinen zerissen. Der andere Kollege hatte sie exakt 2 Monate und sie dann in die Tonne getreten. Hier war die Ursache, die übrigens der andere Kollege auch bis zu seinem Abflug hatte, dass kein Teil vernünftig passte, man den Frontbar beispielsweise nur mit aller Gewalt an den Beinen montieren konnte. Sämtliche Zubehörteile hielten nicht richtig und wackelten vor sich hin. Die Kiepe an sich hatte eher das Standvermögen einer Schiffsschaukel, also stabil stand da gar nichts! Und diese Erfahrungen haben nicht nur meine beide Kollegen gemacht, sondern scheinbar auch schon einige Andere, wie ich das so in den einschlägigen Foren lesen kann. Beide Kollegen haben sich auf jeden Fall schwarz geärgert, dass sie der Empfehlung für eine Ulli Dulli nachgekommen sind. Ja, jetzt mag man natürlich sagen, dass ich das ja selber nicht beurteilen kann, weil ich selber keine hatte, aber da die beiden Kollegen auch meine Kumpels sind, habe ich die Erkenntnisse nicht vom hören sagen, sondern hab es live miterlebt. Also, kann ich nur sagen "Gott sei Dank habe ich diese Erfahrung nicht selber machen müssen!".

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Koalabaer (22. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Im Gegensatz zu dir, fische ich sie selber.
Jetzt kommt's: ich bringe in voller Montur ca.130kg auf die Waage!

Und was soll ich dir sagen,das Teil steht immer noch.Wie kann das sein?

Zu den Anbauteilen:die Kiepe hat d25 Beine,somit passen sämtliche Teile mit der selben Aufnahme (auch von anderen Herstellern).
Mir total unverständlich warum ein Frontbar nicht montierbar sein sollte.Dieser wird nur über die beiden vorderen Füße geschoben und angezogen.

Nun ist es ja nicht weiter schlimm,das wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sind,Aber:
ich bin ja selbst in den großen Stippforen unterwegs,und die Meinung zur Ulli Dulli(Delta Fishing) ist alles andere als 
schlecht.
Welche ,,einschlägigen Foren'' meinst du? #c

edit:hier mal das Bild einer Behr Lago 2 welche auch viel im Einsatz ist: http://www.yatego.com/activitycorne...x-lago-2?sid=14Y1269265912Y0125a07b4cdd971482

ein bissl mehr Mühe könnte sich die Fabrik in China schon machen. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Borg (22. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Ja, ich darf hier ja keine Links reinstellen, wenn ich nicht irre, aber z. B. das Problem mit den Anbauteilen hatte letztens erst ein Kollege im Forum einer grossen Matchanglerzeitschrift....und ja, man mag meinen, dass D25 eine Norm ist, aber die Teile passten trotzdem nicht 100%ig und mussten z. T. unter extremer Kraftaufwendung angebracht werden. Habe ja dann auch versucht, mal mein D25 Geraffel zu montieren (auf meiner damaligen Kiepe völlig easy und passgenau), aber einzelne Halter gingen auch nur mit Kraftaufwand zu montieren.

Ich weiss, dass die Kiepen in der Regel in den Foren hochgehalten werden, aber wie gesagt, ich habe ja auch selber mehrfach draufgessen (ebenfalls mit 130 kg  ) und sorry, aber da stand nix stabil. Auf das Fusspodest habe ich mich gar nicht erst getraut mich draufzustellen, weil schon alles am knacken und am ächzen war.

Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem auch eine Mosella, die der Ulli Dulli ja sehr ähnlich ist, aber da saß ich wesentlich stabiler drauf.

Mittlerweile habe ich ne RIVE mit HSP und da geht schon nix drüber....auch wenn ich persönlich ne RIVE qualitativ auch net so als den Burner empfinde. Da wird auch immer gesagt, dass die Top sind und auch bei ner RIVE habe ich das ein oder ander Manko, was die Qualität angeht gefunden.

Die "Überkiepe" gibt es also nicht, die muss man sich bauen lassen. Also muss man einen Tod sterben und ich bevorzuge mittlerweile den, namens RIVE .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Koalabaer (22. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

@Borg
keine links einstellen?
Also sucht einfach in den Stippforen nach Ulli Dulli,Delta Fishing! 

Ich werde selbstverständlich über den Zustand der Kiepe weiterberichten...positiv wie auch negativ.

PS: seht euch meine geposteten links noch mal genauer an...gerade bei Sitzkiepen habe ich so ein mulmiges Gefühl...schließlich ist es euer Geld welches ihr ausgeben werdet!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Hi,

da ich mich in den 2 größten deutschen Matchangler Foren rumtreibe und selbst viele Modelle angeschaut habe, habe ich was was interessantes gefunden.

http://www.czevergreen.com/seatbox-1.asp

Die Seite hat ein Kollege aus einem anderen Forum gefunden. Und nun soll mir mal bitte jmd der Die Meinung vertritt dass Rive, Mosella, Browning usw. bessere Kiepen baut und verkauft fundiert erklären !

Wenn man sich die Produkte anschaut, erkennt man bekannte Serien (sogar ne Rive ST ist dabei.....:vik. Also wäre ich vorsichtig pauschal zu sagen, dass die teureren Kiepen auch die besseren sind.

BSP: Die Anbauteile und Module der Ulli Dulli Deltec Royal Kiepe sind 100% passgenau mit der Mosella Xedion Kiepe....lediglich die Lackierung ist anders. Als ich letztens mal in die Runde gefragt hatte, welche Kiepe man sich als Einsteiger kaufen sollte kam öfters die Antwort dass es egal sei, da die 100Modelle auf dem Markt eh aus 1-3 Fertigungsstätten in China etc. kommen. |bigeyes

Man bezahlt also mal wieder voll und ganz den Namen der Hersteller mit.


----------



## Borg (31. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Aha, Du kannst also die Qualität eines Produktes anhand eines Fotos erkennen? Respekt! Bei uns im Qualitätsmanagement wäre noch ein Job frei! 

Sorry, aber diese Kiepen, die ich da gesehen habe, mit RIVE in einen Topf zu werfen, finde ich schon eher tollkühn! Das die qualitativ gleich zu setzen sind mit einer Kiepe von Browning, Mosella, Colmic, was weiss ich, streite ich erstmal nicht ab, bezweifel es aber erstmal und dass die meisten Hersteller beim gleichen Fabrikanten bauen lassen, ist auch kein Geheimnis. Dennoch gibt es auch da qualitative Unterschiede. Eine Mosella hatte ich selber und 2 meiner Kumpels hatten jeweils eine Ulli Dulli....die Erfahrungsberichte dazu, habe ich hier ja bereits geschrieben. Auch wenn die Modelle fast identisch aussehen, gibt es da dennoch extreme qualitative Unterschiede! Zu sagen, nur weil die Kiepen gleich aussehen komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass sie auch die gleiche Qualität haben, ist leider grober Unfug!

Kauf Dir mal so nen Teil und dann stell ich meine RIVE daneben und DANN können wir mal die Qualität vergleichen . Glaube mir, ich habe in den letzten 3 Monaten, da ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kiepe war, mehr Kiepen angeschaut, als die meisten aufzählen können und glaube mir auch, dass ich ein Qualitätsfanatiker bin und somit ganz genau schaue, wie die Qualität einer Ware ist . Natürlich habe ich auch bei RIVE Defizite in der Verarbeitung gefunden und die sind von "Qualität 1A" auch Lichtjahre entfernt, aber gemessen an dem, was sonst auf dem Markt erhältlich ist, sind die schon ganz weit vorne! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2010)

*AW: JVS Acces Box Sitzkiepe & Fußpodest*

Hallo Borg,

natürlich kann man nicht anhand eines Bildes eine 100% aussage machen. Fakt ist aber, dass die Teile identisch aussehn und bei so Nieschenprodukten der Markt eher klein ist - sodass es auch oft nur wenige Hersteller gibt.

man muss bei der Kiepewahl aber auch unterscheiden was man mit dem Teil machen will. Nimmst du regelmäßig an Gemeinschaftsfischen, Cups usw. Teil - wirste ne High End Kiepe kaufen. Der Otto Normal Stipper wird sich im unteren - mittleren Preisbereich bewegen. Rive hat ne gewissen Qualität, das bestreitet keiner. Aber dir ist schon bewusst, dass ich für ne "angelbereite" Rive Kiepe mal locker 600€ los bin ??? Also vergleichst du preislich Äpfel mit Birnen. Mal unter uns: Würde jmd zugeben dass seine 600€ kiepe gleichwertig mit einer 200€ kiepe ist ?? Niemals.... dann würde man sich ja einen Fehlkauf eingestehen.

Ich denke pauschalisieren darf man nichts. Wollte ich auch gar nicht mit meinem Post. Aber ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Leider ist es bei Anglern nicht anders wie bei anderen Hobbys.... wer das teuerste Gerät ans Wasser schleppt - ist der King. 

Sofern ich dieses Sommer mal etwas Geld über habe, werde ich mir mal eine Deltec Royal zulegen. ich hatte 2 Stk das letzte mal beim Hegefischen gesehn und war erstaunt, dass die eig. aussahn wie ne unlackierte Mosella Xedion XS 500. Preston hat auch ein Modell, dass auf den ersten Blick wie ne 1:1 Kopie aussieht |supergri

Was mir bei der Deltec nicnt gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass die keine Teleskop Beine hat. Die müsste man nachordern. Aber für den Hobbyangler sollte das reichen. Wie gesagt, was ich bisher von der Kiepe gehört habe - habe ich keine Bedenken.


----------

